# Each / every



## FRENFR

Unfortunately, I can't refer to 90% of questions on this forum because they are all written in Hungarian! Sorry for repetitions... 

Could somebody "please be so kind as to" (in Hungarian, this expression?*) provide some examples using 'every/each'? Is there a difference like in angolul?

Everyday, I study Hungarian.
Every time someone speaks to me in Hungarian, I cannot respond!

I write each word into my notebook.

Etc..

Thank you so much again.
(I'll be saying this a lot!)

Mod's note:
Please follow Forum rules about posting.
E.g. * One question per thread, please!


----------



## Zsanna

There isn't such a difference in Hungarian among the different possibilities (although it is perfectly possible to give an exact translation) but there are other differences one may not expect at all...
I would think that you could solve most of the problems by using *minden*. (For the time being.)

In your examples:
Everyday, I study Hungarian => Minden nap tanulok magyarul.
I write each word into my notebook => Minden szót beírok a jegyzetfüzetembe.


----------



## FRENFR

Ah, that's good. Minden is a nice word.

Jegyzetfüzetembe, on the other hand, is more worrying  Anything simpler?


----------



## francisgranada

FRENFR said:


> Unfortunately, I can't refer to 90% of questions on this forum because they are all written in Hungarian! Sorry for repetitions...
> 
> Could somebody "please be so kind as to" (in Hungarian, this expression?*) provide some examples using 'every/each'? Is there a difference like in angolul?
> 
> Everyday, I study Hungarian.
> Every time someone speaks to me in Hungarian, I cannot respond!
> 
> I write each word into my notebook.


 

_*Minden*_ nap tanulok magyarul (Everyday, I study Hungarian)
*Minden *szót beírok a füzetembe _(_I write _every_ word into my notebook) 
*Mindegyik* szót beírom a füzetembe (I write _each_ word into my notebook) 
*Minden* _*egyes*_ szót beírok a füzetembe (I write _every single_ word into my notebook)

(The English translations, stilistically may not be the best ones ... My purpose was to show the usage in Hungarian)


----------



## FRENFR

You changed beírok to beírom.  I know about the two conjugations for direct/indirect, but to me, both sentences have a direct object - why did you change?

Thank you for the examples.  They were just fine in EN.


----------



## francisgranada

FRENFR said:


> You changed beírok to beírom. I know about the two conjugations for direct/indirect, but to me, both sentences have a direct object - why did you change?


 
It's not so easy to explain...

_Mindegyik szó_ practically indicates directly each concrete word, "one by one": the first word, the second word, the third word and so on ... so it's a direct object or rather a series of direct objects (so _beírom)_. 

_Minden szó_ practicaly means every word or all the words indirectly or generally (so _beírok_).

I don't know if this explanation is understandable...


----------



## FRENFR

I understand the logic, but will probably never be able to produce such tiny, minute differences.  I will remember this one, however, and impress 

Thanks!


----------



## Ateesh6800

FRENFR said:


> Could somebody <...> provide some examples using 'every/each'? Is there a difference like in angolul?



ModZsanna's tip about using *minden* is a useful one.

*(1)* If you use *minden* as a _noun in itself_, it means _everything_:
*Itt van minden.* _Everything's here._
* Kész van minden. *_Everything's done/ready._
* Minden jó. *_Everything's good._
*Mindent köszönök. *_Thanks for everything._

For _everyone/everyody_, we use *mindenki*. We use *mindenki* also as a _noun in itself_:
*Mindenki itt van.* _Everyone's here. All the people are here._
*Mindenkinek köszönöm. *_Thanks to everyone/everybody__._

*(2)* Another structure is when you use *minden* with a noun or nounphrase after it (the noun or noun phrase is always in the singular).

*minden + NP* [a noun prase, always in the singular] means "each/every [noun]".

*minden [nap]* = _every day_
*minden [második nap]* = _every second day_
*minden [áldott májusi vasárnap]* = _every blessed/friggin'_ (depending on tone) _Sunday in the month of May _

This is also the structure that you use with people:

*minden ember* (_every person_)
*minden barátom* (_every frind of mine_)
*minden madár társat választ* (_each/every bird picks a mate_ --  a folk song)

*(3)* The each/every distinction is not that prominent in Hungarian. This is what sounds very natural in Hungarian:

*minden barátom* / all my friends = "every friend of mine"
*minden egyes barátom* / each and every friend of mine  = "every single friend of mine"

But this is just added emphasis, something like 'joint and several' in legalese: all of them in a group but also each of them as an individual.

*(4)* The word *mindegyik* (with a noun in the singular) is used when you want to express "each individual element of a given set". So:

*Minden* barátom itt van, és *mindegyik *(barátom) kezében van egy baseball-ütő.
_All_ my friends are here and _each one of them_ has a baseball bat in his hand.

You have enough time to learn the more complicated expressions later. 

*A.*


----------



## Rolley

Ateesh6800 said:


> *Minden* barátom itt van, és *mindegyik *(barátom) kezében van egy baseball-ütő.
> _All_ my friends are here and _each one of them_ has a baseball bat in his hand.
> *A.*



This example is not the best. "*Minden* barátom itt van, és *mindegyik * kezében van egy baseball-ütő." is just weird. It means in each of their hands, but whose hands?  
*Minden* barátom itt van, és *mindegyik * barátom kezében van egy baseball-ütő.
*Minden* barátom itt van, és *mindegyikük * kezében van egy baseball-ütő.
*Minden* barátom itt van, és *mindegyikük mindegyik* kezében van egy-egy baseball-ütő.
_All_ my friends are here and _each one of them_ has a baseball bat in each of his hands. (They have 2 baseball bats.)

A simpler example:
Vettem hat almát. Mindegyik szép piros.
I've bought six apples. Every one of them is nice red.


----------



## FRENFR

Unbelievable kindness.  All noted - thank you so much!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Rolley said:


> _All_ my friends are here and _each one of them_ has a baseball bat in each of his hands. (They have 2 baseball bats.)



Your simpler example is better than my example, granted. 

But you translation of my example is a technically possible interpretation that would probably not pass the test of a real life situation. But let's break the sentence up into two short sentences:

*"Minden barátom itt van. Mindegyik kezében van egy baseball ütő."*

This does _not _mean that each of my friends has _two _baseball bats. In Hungarian, *kéz* and *láb* (as all other duplicate organs) stand in the _singular_ and still mean _both organs_. So, *mindegyik* will be understood by most people as *mindegyik barátom* (an ellyptical phrase).

Compare:

*Könnyes a szemem.* = _Both_ my eyes are in tears.

So, grammatically, my example _might _be interpreted ambiguously, but let's see this other test...

*"Minden barátom itt van, és mindegyik fején van egy baseball-sapka."*

Would you argue that they have more than one head each? I doubt it. 

But, again, your simpler example is better.

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

The meaning of the word *minden* (*may)* depend on the pronunciation.

mind*ë*n (with closed ë) = összes = every
mind*e*n (with open e) = mindannyian = everybody

Mind*ë*n jó lesz. = Everything will be fine.
Mind*e*n megyünk. = We are all (everybody) going.

(A significant part of the hungarian population does not speak the Hungarian language so well now.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> mind*ë*n (with closed ë) = összes = every
> mind*e*n (with open e) = mindannyian = everybody



Which *dialect *are you quoting? *Standard Hungarian* (the language that foreigners learn) does not have the *ë* vowel as a phoneme. Check any Hungarian grammar book.



Akitlosz said:


> Mind*e*n megyünk. = We are all (everybody) going.



Which *dialect *are you quoting?
Is there any Hungarian native speaker who can support that this form is used?
Im standard Hungarian and in my dialect (öző) we use these:

*Mind megyünk. *We are all going.
*Mindannyian megyünk.  *We are all going.

"Mind*e*n megyünk." may be a dialect form; Google has zero hits for this use.

*A.*


----------



## Rolley

Akitlosz said:


> The meaning of the word *minden* (*may)* depend on the pronunciation.
> 
> mind*ë*n (with closed ë) = összes = every
> mind*e*n (with open e) = mindannyian = everybody
> 
> Mind*ë*n jó lesz. = Everything will be fine.
> Mind*e*n megyünk. = We are all (everybody) going.
> 
> (A significant part of the Hungarian population does not speak the Hungarian language so well now.)


Personally I've never heard the second one, so as a member of that significant part I would correct anyone learning Hungarian who says that to this:

*Mindnyájan* megyünk. *Mindannyian *megyünk. Shorter version: *Mind *megyünk.

I don't even know what pronunciation you're speaking of.
And I don't think it's a question of how well you speak Hungarian, so please stay away from statements like that. Foreigners, please forget the second form if you don't want to be looked at weirdly.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ...The meaning of the word *minden* (*may)* depend on the pronunciation...
> Mind*e*n megyünk. = We are all (everybody) going.


 
I suppose that in this dialectal expression, we have the word _*mind* (_and not _minden)_ plus the suffix -(_e)*n. *_

(i.e. _minde*n*_ like _mindannyia*n*, mindnyája*n*)_


----------



## Akitlosz

mind = minden
nincs = nincsen = don't have
sincs = sincsen = dont't have ... and

Nincsen autóm, és kerékpárom sincsen. = I don't have a car and a bycicles. 

nincsen, sincsen, minden are in the same method.

minden /= mindën

Nehéz elhinnem, hogy ennyi embernek újat mondtam. 

It's hard to believe that I said something new for so many people.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ezek szerint a Te nyelvjárásodban a *"Minden megyünk."* valóban létezik abban a jelentésben, hogy *"Mindannyian megyünk."*

Mivel az én nyelvjárásomban ez nem létezik, érdekelne, hogy Te melyik nyelvjárást beszéled.

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> *mind -> minden = all of us, everyone*


 
Let's not confuse the non native speakers: _*minden*_ nowadays in the standard Hungarian does not have the meaning of _everybody/all of us/everyone_.

*************************
In dialects and some older texts mi_nd/minden_ can have also the meaning of _everybody/all. _Historically, as just told before, _miden_ is composed from _mind_ and the suffix -_en._ In the oldest Hungarian manuscripts we found (perhaps) only the unsuffixed forms, which could be translated cca. as _all _(including people). Some examples from about 1192: 

_mend w foianec_ (litterally: _mind [az] ő fajának_, today: min_den fajának_, English: _for all his race_)
_es mend angelcut _(litterally: _és mind [az] angyalokat_, today: min_den angyalt_, English: _all the angels_)
etc...

Later on, the suffixed form - _minden_ - becomes the more commonly used one in the common/standard language (in the past, especially in plural, also in the sense of everybody/all). In some cases, e.g. before articles, demostrative pronouns and compound words, we still find the unsuffixed form. Some examples from a book printed in 1688:

_minden dolog_
_minden nap _

_mind a' mit (=__ minden amit,_ _mindaz amit)_
_mind ezeknek (= mindezeknek)_

_mindeneket megtanít (= mindenkit megtanít)_
_mindeniknek (= minden egyes embernek)_


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> Let's not confuse the non native speakers: _*minden*_ nowadays in the standard Hungarian does not have the meaning of _everybody/all of us/everyone_.


 
I agree. Thanks for the actual _*data*_.

I still look forward to seeing some _authenticated data_ on whether *minden *can mean _"all of us"_ in some Hungarian regional dialects. A claim is just an unfounded personal opinion without authenticated data to support it.

*A.*


----------



## Vaskez

One thing that many non-native English speakers don't get is the difference between the possible usages of "much" and "many". Like "much" is used to quantify something that can't be counted, e.g. amount of liquid. "Many" is used for things that can be counted, e.g. many people. You don't say "much people".

similarly, "mindegyik" can only be used for things that can be counted, since it literally means "all-oneof"  egyik = one of i.e. each one of something = all

"minden" is more general, and as stated above, can be used also in the place of "mindegyik" like "minden egyes ember" = every single person

more generally, the prefix "mind" is used in many words describing "all of" something e.g. "mindannyian" = all of (us/them etc.)
mindenki = everyone
mindig = ALways (i.e. in all of the time)
minden = everything
mindenható = all-powerful (i.e. God)
mindenesetre = in any case (i.e. in all cases)

and the list goes on  so basically it's very useful if you understand this prefix, not just in the sense of "every"


----------



## FRENFR

Thanks for this informative response


----------

